# White patch on paw, should I be concerned?



## pjdonna (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi we only got our dog 2.5 months ago, never had a dog before and so we may sometimes over-react to our dog scratching, coughing, etc

I notice a small white patch on one of her paw pads on her hind leg. 









I couldn't wipe it off so it seem to be growing there rather than just dirt stuck to her paw. She doesn't seem to be limping or hurting, but just thought I'd check and see if anyone on this forum know what this white patch is? And whether we should just leave it be or do we actually need to be worried about it.

Thanks! : )


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like a Callus to me, my Bambi gets them all the time, from walking and running on the street and hardwood floors.. I typically file them down and put some Burt's Beeswax Lip Balm on the pads to help protect them.... However, it's always a good idea to consult your vet whenever there is a "Health" concern...


----------



## pjdonna (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks alot for the fast reply. I'm glad to know that it may be a callus and not anything that could be more serious. Although a callus probably is bad enough. I used to have a corn on my foot and it hurt. (Subsequently I injured my foot and was immobile for a couple of months and the corn disappeared on its own. Hah!) But you are right, have sent the vet a picture to double check : ) I wonder why it didn't occur to me in the first place! *smacks head*

But its a great idea to find something to put on her paws to protect them, will do that!! Thanks again : )


----------



## pjdonna (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a quick note that vet clinic thinks its depigmentation and that we should observe it carefully. : )


----------

